# Nice 1972 2002 only $20K



## Road&MTN_Biker (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys,
I just noticed what looks to be a very nice original 2002 and thought I would post it for you: http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsforsale/bmw/2002/1668149.html?refer=news

Disclaimer: I do not know the seller or have any ties to him. 
Have fun!


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Front seat bottoms have been over-stuffed, and typical speakers-in-the-door-panels for the time period. Hope the seller gets all the money!


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well heck there's even a better bargain on the site now, a '76 base model 2002 for "only" 27K! To be fair, it does have a few mods... But no sign of a flux capacitor.


----------

